# Good or bad crab?



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Got this little guy on an acro today. Leave him there or ??? (Forgot to put anything in for scale...he's tiny, baby fingernail size)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like emerald crab or its a mithrax crab which is basically the same as an emerald crab. should act in the same way really. Ken sold to me as emerald. I have one with this color and another green.
For now did not see any troubles from them, but mine is much bigger

http://www.google.ca/search?q=red+e...FLaT40gHWpvCfAw&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=609






*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, I've been reading and examining... This little guy looks exactly like my other acro crab...

http://www.reefcorner.com/SpecimenSheets/acrocrab.htm

only he's orange. Acro crabs definitely come in orange, though I can't find a picture. So I'm going to assume that he's safe...

He's way too cute to be puffer food...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have 2 acro crabs in different colonies. Both orange. Cute, but they just stay put. No harm, they actually help keep the acro healthy.

But I can't see your pic.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure why you can't see it, but thanks for the info! 



50seven said:


> I have 2 acro crabs in different colonies. Both orange. Cute, but they just stay put. No harm, they actually help keep the acro healthy.
> 
> But I can't see your pic.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Not sure why you can't see it, but thanks for the info!


Sorry, it has a Photobucket message saying the photo has been moved or deleted. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Tried it on a different device and got he same message...odd...here it is again...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Tried it on a different device and got he same message...odd...here it is again...


Aw, cute little guy!  Identical to the 2 of mine!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome news! Thanks!



50seven said:


> Aw, cute little guy!  Identical to the 2 of mine!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Holy smokes, it's crazy how these things hide! I just did my flashlight bedtime check and in addition to the orange crab, there's a white bandit-type one like the one I already had, and a light pink one with almost magenta legs. So pretty!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know it sounds crazy...but why don't I ever get crabs!!!!! =P


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hahahahahaha! 
Go check out Rivers2Oceans! 3 crabs on 6 corals is pretty good odds! And the prices were great!



altcharacter said:


> I know it sounds crazy...but why don't I ever get crabs!!!!! =P


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I heard somewhere that whites or light colors crabs that comes in the acros are ok, but the dark ones with black and/or big claws are not good.
Everytime I get and acro I remove them all no matter the color because Im not willing to take risks. Anyways cute looking little crab


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

hey, how is your crab doing.? I afraid you gave to me  with frags. Wife found it yesterday hosting acro

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol I'm not sure if one's missing, and i can't check, I'm away right now. I got several with my R2R purchase so you may have gotten one. Luckily, the consensus here and on RS was that they are safe and beneficial, so enjoy


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

What an awesome looking fella.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*crabs*

So are we suppose to keep em with the corals or leave em? i took one of these crabs out of my confusa and since then, the confusa became unhappy... meanwhile i had to fish out 
my emeralds because they were cleaning my sps tooo much to the point that they turn white...


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah. I;d leave the Acropora crabs in.


----------

